# Does Walstad tank make sense if I'm moving in 6-12 months?



## Aquaticus (Jan 7, 2013)

For a move like that, you'll have to tear down the tank no matter what. I think you can get a lot of enjoyment out of a dirted tank for six months. Personally I'm a fan of oil dry because it is cheap and looks good.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodawg9 (Jan 3, 2014)

Appreciate the response. I guess the follow up question I have is, how difficult is it to tear down a dirted tank? I'm imaging quite a muddy mess when tearing down a dirted tank, but is it any more difficult to tear down a dirted tank over an alternative like an eco complete or gravel substrate?


----------



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

I will in all likelihood be moving in 2 ½ years and I have already started planning in my head how I'm going to do it! Yes, I imagine that it will be messy as I plan on starting over completely with the substrate. Every bit of the existing substrate will be removed and discarded. I think it would be too heavy to move with the substrate in it and obviously you can't remove the substrate and then put it back in. 

I think if I were you I would go with a different substrate for now. Then when it gets really close to your moving date, start preparing your soil so that it will be ready to go in your aquarium when you get there. Get everything prepared, washed, mineralized etc. Then just transport in containers. Don't forget to keep your filter media wet with dechlorinated water. Of course, if you're not planning on moving your fish, none of this will be necessary. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Aquaticus (Jan 7, 2013)

A dirted tank can be a mess to tear down, but it depends on a lot. If the weather is nice, you live with easy access to the outside, and you are strong enough, it could be as easy as pulling the fish out, the plants out, emptying the water, carrying the tank outside, dumping it in the garden and rinsing it out with a hose. If this isn't the case for you, then GadgetGirls advice is the way to go.


----------



## KatherineL (Nov 8, 2013)

I had almost the same setup: 20 gal, hob filter, finnex2, dirted tank. 

Even if you plan on throwing out the substrate when you move, I would do a commercial substrate. Something kind of cheap like ecocomplete/fluorite and similar alternatives with root tabs. Or just do gravel with root tabs. Dirt is pretty stinky. For the next month you will be... smelling sulfur bubbles, seeing dirt dust all over your plants, having to do a water change everytime you plant something, doing 3+ weekly water changes to get the dark brown tannins out of the water to see your fish/plants and getting all the debris that floats past the gravel. It was not until the end of the second month I had clear water and everything was up to speed. And you'll only have a few months to really enjoy before you tear it down. Plus, most of your plants have to be low light if you use fugeray, so you won't be getting any real fast growth during those months except from floaters and swords. I don't recommend doing stems until it's more established because the stained water makes it harder for them to get light... they get very ugly when they don't get enough light lol 

If you don't heed my advice, I recommend getting Mineralized Top Soil from an online source. I hear it's supposed to be more comprehensive to the plants and better for avoiding those first month dirt problems.


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

First of all, A dirted tank doesn't have to have all those problems. I used organic potting mix capped with safe t sorb and didn't have a signifigant tannin staining. This is in a 55g tank and cost me about $10 for substrate, not a huge loss if you tear it down. There hasn't been a problem with having to do water changes, and there was no smells from gas buildup. Set it up and enjoy it. If done with care planting and replanting can be done without a mess. My 55g right after filling and planting cleared up by next day.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

I agree with Sadchevy. I have had zero problems - no sulfur, no tannins, no floating stuff, no ammonia, no nitrites. Just crystal clear water, lush plant growth, and healthy fish. No CO2, no ferts and very few water changes. People with all these problems are not doing it right. Period. The trick is to properly prepare the soil. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kodawg9 (Jan 3, 2014)

Appreciate the responses. I'm a pretty patient person so the time necessary on mineralizing the soil typically isn't an issue for me. However, at this point, I think the time aspect definitely has to be considered as it'll eat into my time to be able to enjoy the tank before dismantling. I fully intend to go dirted once I settle in, but in the meantime, I may just go with eco complete (or something else that may work temporarily with plants, if anyone has suggestions).

I have a 5 gallon as well so what might make sense is to have a "practice run" with the 5 gallon dirted (small enough to the point where dismantling isn't going to create any issue) and once I move I can take the experiences I learn with the 5 gal and proceed forward with the Walstad in the 20L. Probably proceeding forward by putting the Miracle Gro in a bucket with water, letting the floaters rise, dump, start over 2x and be ready to go early next week.


----------



## kodawg9 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hah, so I went to OSH and I saw the Miracle Gro organic potting soil so I couldn't resist. Guess I'll be going dirted right now and not care about any potential mess down the line with taking apart the aquarium.


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

No need to wash the potting mix, pick out the bigger sticks if you want. Just put a layer of potting mix down (usually about an inch or so) moisten it to the point of being wet but not a puddle of mud, then add your cap (an inch or so works well with STS). Then slowly put in water until about 4-5 inches deep (drain and refill if you choose) plant heavily, then fill the rest of the way, turn on filter to help clear up any mess you made (also nice to have the circulation) sit back and enjoy. Good luck and remember, go slow and deliberate so as not to create a mud puddle. Post pics or start a journal so we all can see your progress.


----------

